# US Marine Corps War Memorial Sunrise - Take 2



## Braineack (Sep 21, 2014)

Some (read: one or two) of you might remember I went out in april and took my first sunrise shot overlooking DC from the Marines Corps War Memorial: US Marine Corps War Memorial - Sunrise (C&C Welcome) | Photography Forum

Saturday morning a few of us locals got together to try at it before an excursion in the big city.

here are my results:


This was the first shot of the day, I was joking this would end up being a keeper--I was right.



DSC_1442-1 by The Braineack, on Flickr

200mm



DSC_1515-2 by The Braineack, on Flickr

halo



DSC_1519-3 by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Wizard1500 (Sep 21, 2014)

Wow.....I like all 3....nicely done.....


----------



## Warhorse (Sep 21, 2014)

Two and three do it for me, very nice.

The flag blur in #1 throws it off for me.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 21, 2014)

#2 has a lot of emotion to it. I met Joe Rosenthal, the photographer who captured the scene. After the war he worked for the San Francisco Chronicle. Thank you for sharing.

Gary


----------



## SCraig (Sep 21, 2014)

Love #2 and #3.  I think I'd clone out that little bit of flag intruding into #2 though.  It's one of those that things that is very noticeable where it's there but will never be missed when it's not.  I think #1 needs a bit more light on the left side of the memorial.  Kind of shadowed there.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Sep 21, 2014)

Great shots! 
How many other crazy, I mean, how many other photographers were there at that hour besides 'our' group?
Nancy


----------



## Nevermore1 (Sep 21, 2014)

I like 1 and 3 the best but they are all great.  All of you got some great pics yesterday!  Really wish I could have made it out.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 21, 2014)

NancyMoranG said:


> Great shots!
> How many other crazy, I mean, how many other photographers were there at that hour besides 'our' group?
> Nancy


photographers, one or two.  Joggers, at least 30.


----------



## pjaye (Sep 21, 2014)

They are really fantastic. I remember your first post.


----------



## JoeW (Sep 21, 2014)

Great work and thanks for sharing!


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 22, 2014)

I like 3 bc of the 'halo', but I love 2 how close it is and the elements in the bg. So maybe if 2 and 3 were combined


----------



## Braineack (Sep 22, 2014)

Not sure I took one at 200mm of the halo effect.

I was trying to get the sun directly behind the first soldiers head, but it didn't turn out as well as I'd hoped.

I need to do more post on a few of these and see what else I can come up with.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 22, 2014)

JoeW said:


> Great work and thanks for sharing!



where's yours?


----------



## Stevepwns (Sep 22, 2014)

Very nice, Number 2 is outstanding.


----------



## mattymags (Sep 22, 2014)

Braineack, I think this is the best one that I got from the morning. This is another one I think has a chance but haven't had the time to play around with them. I still need to crop the light on the right out, but I really like the lighted Capitol building.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 25, 2014)

Love the 2nd one with the way the profiles of the Marines are so clearly outlined and the Capitol and Washington Monument balance it out.


----------



## echoyjeff222 (Sep 25, 2014)

was #2 a composite or did you just expose for the sun?


----------



## keyseddie (Sep 25, 2014)

Braineak, on 1 and 3, the main subject rarely looks it's best in dead center of an image. Of what significance are the trees, anyway? 2 has impact with the sharp silhouette  and the sun but as mentioned, the entire flag or none. However such an iconic work should probably include the flag. It appears including the sun, Capitol, and monument without the intrusion of the tree was not possible. Did you try that?


----------



## keyseddie (Sep 25, 2014)

mattymags said:


> Braineack, I think this is the best one that I got from the morning. This is another one I think has a chance but haven't had the time to play around with them. I still need to crop the light on the right out, but I really like the lighted Capitol building.


Then make it more prominent.


----------



## virginie24jb (Sep 27, 2014)

Warhorse said:


> The flag blur in #1 throws it off for me.


The colors are so nice that I didn't even notice it until I read this.
DC is such a beautiful city. Very nice shots. I really like #1.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks.  yeah the first shot was a 30sec exposure before the sun came up.


----------



## zach_original (Sep 28, 2014)

#2 is beautiful, definitely holds lots of emotion to it. I initially didn't notice the flag blur in #1 until it was pointed out, but still a well composed image. Thanks for sharing!


----------

